# Fenstergröße soll nicht verändert werden



## KPO (23. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Herausforderung. Die größe eines Fensters soll nicht veränderbar sein (z.B. mit der Maus ziehen). Habe leider beim suchen im Forum und Google nichts brauchbares gefunden. Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Danke und schon mal ein gutes WE   

KPO


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

Das kann nicht sein, dass du ncihts gefunden hast!

setResizable(false)


----------



## KPO (23. Mrz 2007)

DANKE


----------

